# What would your GSD do on this forum?



## Zeeva

What would your GSD do if he/she could be on this forum? What questions would he/she ask? 

My girl would go around checking out all the boys on the forum 

She would ask how she can get more treats, more walkies and more time with me.

She would ask how she can get more chew toys, more stuffed bones and more FOOD!

And lastly--she would ask why her mom get nervous when other dogs are around her and how she can prevent her mom's feeling from resonating into her.


----------



## Courtney

Mine is a busy body and wouldn't have patience and check out


----------



## Jax08

She couldn't sit still long enough to type


----------



## Verivus

He would ask how he could get this site shut down so I'll stop spending time on the computer.


----------



## Lilie

Mine would just lurk thought the threads, rarely providing his comment. But when he did, he would expect everybody to listen and obey.


----------



## Caledon

Mine would complain on how I do not answer her bell immediatly upon ringing and how annoyed she is when she has to come and get me to let her out to potty.


----------



## Laney

Rivers would try to meet EVERYBODY! And he would convince everybody that fetch is the greatest game in the world and it should be ALL humans' #1 priority to play it with their dogs! :doggieplayball: 
And of course he would plot with all he other doggies about how to keep mom and dad from ever leaving them home alone! Ever!


----------



## Syaoransbear

Chrono would comment and spam every thread with mostly useless posts and jokes that don't contribute at all. He would be one of those people with 2000 posts who had only been on the forum for two months. He would randomly show up at member's houses after unsuccessfully trying to organize group meetings, and eventually he would be banned when his 'BARF and Kibble for Starving Dogs in Africa' charity ended up be fraudulent after members started questioning his 200 pound weight gain.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Sherman would get arrested for solicitating belly rubs:wub:

Kaos would've been banned for sure.


----------



## Freestep

Vinca and Luka would ask if everybody else's mom STARVES them to death all the time.


----------



## wyoung2153

Laney said:


> Rivers would try to meet EVERYBODY! And he would convince everybody that fetch is the greatest game in the world and it should be ALL humans' #1 priority to play it with their dogs! :doggieplayball:
> And of course he would plot with all he other doggies about how to keep mom and dad from ever leaving them home alone! Ever!


Titan is This^^^^ HAHA. 

Athena however would probably not stop licking keayboard, mouse, computer screen, etc. and if she did she'd just try to figure out how to get mom to keep her out of her kennel and ask the best ways to cuddle.. hehe


----------



## TimberGSD2

Oh my, Kya would try to convince all the other dogs they were beneath her and should do her bidding. 

Phinneas would be EVERYONES friend and would tell all kinds of stories all the time!


----------



## mycobraracr

My girl would be asking questions on how to train me to play more, get to the door to let her out faster and feed just her favorite foods.


----------



## Good_Karma

Niko would probably try to pick a fight with everyone.


----------



## Castlemaid

Mine would be on Schutzhund forum asking if anyone ever bit the helper for real, and how was that?

He'd start a rant about having to track for kibble, but not being allowed to track live rabbits. 

He'd be on the Police/K9 forum asking about biting bad people for real. 

Then he would post a poll about what are reasonable intervals for potty breaks. 

He would DROOL over each and every picture with an orange ball or a frisbee in it. 

Wonder what his signature would go?


----------



## LoveEcho

Echo would be one of those people that asks a question then throws a hissy fit and leaves...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Syaoransbear said:


> Chrono would comment and spam every thread with mostly useless posts and jokes that don't contribute at all. He would be one of those people with 2000 posts who had only been on the forum for two months. He would randomly show up at member's houses after unsuccessfully trying to organize group meetings, and eventually he would be banned when his 'BARF and Kibble for Starving Dogs in Africa' charity ended up be fraudulent after members started questioning his 200 pound weight gain.


 OMG get Chrono a membership. It would be lively!

Daisy would be banned w/in a few hours just for snarlin at others who disagree. Lucky would pick a fight w/ me so Id get banned and he would play fetch more.


----------



## Loneforce

Oh Jonas would probably chew on it a little, bark a few times, then go to sleep lol...and Ginger would stay back and quietly watch


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly would ask people about what shampoo they use, what their favorite toy is, be a total diva queen b type.

Tanner would ask about food and chicks(well the canine version)


----------



## DTS

Jasmine would go thru all my previous threads and posts and get mad for telling the world about her. Then she would make a thread about me and the horrible life she has with her 2 orthopedic beds, nasty healthy food, totw, how she barely has any toys 10-15, how I only give her 1 bully stick every once in a while, and how horrible of a mom I am. She would talk about what a princess she is.. Oh and about the cute police k9 brix who lives down the street


----------



## DJEtzel

"What type of ball is YOUR favorite!?"

Frag would be a poll dog. 

Followed by...

"would you rather take your ball to your mom (who you love) who would make you do stuff for a throw, or a stranger (that you really don't care about and won't sit for anyway..) who would just throw it!?"

Yes, his mind is complex. And he has a German accent.


----------



## selzer

Dolly would start a thread about what kind of dogs all of them hate. 

Milla would discuss her latest attack on my slippers -- tell her side of the story, and perhaps tell about her upcoming plans.

Ninja would ask that there be a cut off time so that I would feed their evening meal earlier.

Odie would be looking for a tall, dark, handsome someone for a one-night stand only.

Tori would be barking at everyone and get banned for sure.

Bear would send me links to all the doggie swimming pool threads. Like she did not already chew one up.

Babs would leave it open to every new recipe that she thinks we should try. 

Heidi would check out the training sites and set up a 12 step program for canines whose owners seem to have a problem with obedience. 

Joy would take a look at all the high school sniping back and forth and threaten to give all of them a good nipping. 

Jenna would be constantly making me up load puppy pictures so she could show them off. 

I would have to have ten lap-tops so that I would not have constant bitch-fights over computer time.


----------



## mycobraracr

Castlemaid said:


> Mine would be on Schutzhund forum asking if anyone ever bit the helper for real, and how was that?
> 
> He'd start a rant about having to track for kibble, but not being allowed to track live rabbits.
> 
> He'd be on the Police/K9 forum asking about biting bad people for real.
> 
> Then he would post a poll about what are reasonable intervals for potty breaks.
> 
> He would DROOL over each and every picture with an orange ball or a frisbee in it.
> 
> Wonder what his signature would go?


 
Hahaha I love it! Why didn't I think of this?


----------



## amaris

Munich would run around, add everyone as a friend...set up a thread on his greatest fear...the vacuum to see if he's the only one afraid of it...thn ask how other dogs get around the "work for food, treats and toys" rule he has to listen to...OH...and steal an internet shoe from each human on the forum and leave it @ another human's house for FUN...


----------



## technodog

Vegas would probably troll without knowing it, or he would start a sticky to make a support group for chronic drooling
probably start a thread about how high their people store their treats


----------



## Mjxx

Barney would probably tell everyone where mom hides the treats then tell a story about how he buried my shoe in the garden.


----------



## bianca

Molly would start a thread begging for sympathy about pesky little puppy brothers.

Cooper would just want to know where any food is.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

Crazy White would probably start a paranoid thread or two about her suspicion that perhaps her dog companions did not die, but in fact were eaten by the husband. She would likely suggest a conspiracy theory to every thread posted.

Beast would have ruled this place  I miss that Beast


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Beast would have ruled this place  


Definitely!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Buddy would read, digest and go over posts carefully, then reply. Rey would try somehow to nudge her nose into each post, spam you with her Kong and nibble on you if you did not reply within 30 seconds.


----------



## Sunflowers

LoveEcho said:


> Echo would be one of those people that asks a question then throws a hissy fit and leaves...


 :rofl:


----------



## Sunflowers

Hans would try and get everyone to throw his favorite Go Dog chicken for him to fetch, then he would attempt to herd them by nipping at their pants, after which he would ask all raw fed the dogs what kind of meat they had today


----------



## Stella's Mom

Stella would ask about local dining establishments that allows dogs to sit in outside dining areas with their parents. She hates being left at home when we go to dinner, so the more places that allow dogs, the better!


----------



## Zisso

Nadia would take everyone's toys so she could hoard them and run circles around everyone to be certain no one stole them back :doggieplayball:

Zisso would be the culprit that stole them back when she wasn't looking  and act all innocent if she caught him trying :silly:


----------



## kbella999

Rusti would go tell everyone how beautiful she is and expect them to give her plenty of lovings. Jerry Lee would beg you to throw his ball over and over and over again.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Mine would tell you how terrible her life is. How she is not provided with enough cheese, and when she does get it it is generally not name brand cheese. She would tell you that she is neglected. Then when others would come on and tell her she needs to leave if her life is that terrible, she would tell them that she loves me and she's going to work on training me better.


----------



## hchorney1

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Mine would tell you how terrible her life is. How she is not provided with enough cheese, and when she does get it it is generally not name brand cheese.


Obviously that is a serious offense. No name brand cheese indeed!

Shadow would tell everyone how I'm so unfair. I won't let him eat the walls, carpet or furniture, prune the flowers, swim with the fish, eat rocks or dig a tunnel to the neighbors yard.
Plus, I only feed him three, yes three times per day. Thank goodness he hasn't wasted away yet from the terrible neglect. And I don't want him stealing food from the kids or trying to herd the kids around the yard. 
I'm pretty sure his list would be long!


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Teddy would want to know if anyone wants to adopt a spoiled shih tzu. :wub:

That darn shih tzu gets to sleep on the bed, and she doesn't!


----------



## gmcwife1

She would ask why mom keeps stuffing a toy in her mouth when she just wants to gnaw on mom's hands!!!

She would also ask why the biscuits are kept up so high


----------



## WendyDsMom

Wendy on the internet...

She would be posting about the NatGeo Wild Dogs that she sees on TV and has to Bark at.

She would post about what the humans are watching on TV and how much she is tired of Modern Family because they need a pet.

Post about her latest shoe victory - she ate a brown Naturalizer and lived to tell about it.

Posting after Momma and pointing out what a tale teller she is.

Then after her first internet session she would get distracted by a shadow a bird cast in the yard next door and be off to investigate - completely forgetting to log off and possibly tripping on the laptop cord and pulling the laptop off of the table and on the floor breaking it into a million pieces that she will chew on later.


----------



## katdog5911

I am not sure what Stella would do.....but I know she would NOT be discussing my poop the way I discuss hers!


----------



## ayoitzrimz

mine would be trying to hit on females... constantly!


----------



## rooandtree

Mine would prob want to bite everyone that said he had a bad breeder or anything else negative about his floppy ear


----------



## KennyFrench

katdog5911 said:


> I am not sure what Stella would do.....but I know she would NOT be discussing my poop the way I discuss hers!


Bella would be asking for advise on how to stop me from stealing her poop. "Where are you going with my snack?"


----------



## Beau's Mom

Beau would take a poll: How many hours of ball play is really enough? How many hours is too much? Is there such a thing?


----------



## car2ner

wow, never saw this thread before. Thanks Beau's Mom for bringing it back up front.

On these forums, my dogs would post "sometimes my "mom" spends more time talking about other people's dogs and not enough time playing with her own. what should we do?"

by the way, I deny this :wink2:


----------



## Heartandsoul

Shh, quiet gotta type quick while H&S makes my food. I found a vet who can make our thumbs opposable. Got loose last night and tracked him down (thank you dh, dear human, for those NW classes). Felt bad for scaring her half to death but tonight I'll be making my own dinner. 

Can't wait to see the look on her face when she realizes. >


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

Pee on it


----------



## hoytn

She would first chew on it then wrestle with it.


----------



## GSDchoice

Rumo would spend hours and hours carefully reading EVERY SINGLE POST
and then he would carefully add a line of his own, in the exact right position within the post...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Beau's Mom said:


> Beau would take a poll: How many hours of ball play is really enough? How many hours is too much? Is there such a thing?


My lab mix ,Hershey would answer Beau's post with " of course there is no such thing as too much ball throwing ever".
Charlie would start a thread on what to do with younger dog brothers and how annoying they can be. She also would want to be involved in threads how to make your human cook for you .


----------



## Magwart

"How does one get the human to throw the ball more?"

"Why are humans stingy with the best food? I'd like to eat dried liver for supper, but she only gives me a little bit. I know she has a whole bag -- I saw it."

"What is it with humans and poop? What makes them want to carry it in a bag, and why do they act so happy when a drop a pile on a walk?"

"What's that small object the humans put against their ear and then talk? They talk to nobody sometimes, not even a dog in the room. Sometimes they laugh and are happy talking to it, and sometimes they're really mad and yell at that thing. What _is _it?"

"Where do the humans go all day? We have such a nice walk in the morning, and a good breakfast, and we snuggle and are happy together, and then they get stressed out and disappear...all day. They always come home tired. I worry about them. Sometimes I bark or howl to see if they can hear me and find their way home. They lock me in the house, so I can't go look for them. Help!"

"Girl dogs. They steal all the toys, even out of my mouth. They arrange them in a circle on their bed and won't let me have them. Even though she's a lot smaller than me, I don't like to fight with other dogs, so she bosses me around. The human female will take my favorite one and give it back to me, but she's not always around. How do you boys manage the girl dogs who think that they own ALL the toys?"

"Unreasonable human. The human unreasonably thinks I should only pee outside. That's fine, but we all know that marking isn't the same thing. When I mark the sofa, my human thinks I'm a bad boy. How else am I supposed to designate my favorite spot????? How do I teach the human to see the difference between marking and relieving myself?"


----------



## wolfy dog

"What is the use of this new pup?"


----------



## Tennessee

Laney said:


> Rivers would try to meet EVERYBODY! And he would convince everybody that fetch is the greatest game in the world and it should be ALL humans' #1 priority to play it with their dogs! :doggieplayball:
> And of course he would plot with all he other doggies about how to keep mom and dad from ever leaving them home alone! Ever!


Millie and Rivers would get along famously :grin2:

Millie would also probably start rant threads about:

"Leashes are ONLY for tracking"

"There should be a law that my human is required to take me tracking every morning"

"Hot weather is stupid, my humans need to move where it snows all the time"

"Malinois little brothers are the best, but they bite too much & steal your food & your toys & they just stare at you then bite you again if you try to make them stop. Buyer beware!"

"Little dogs suck, they all flip out when you try and play with them!"


----------



## car2ner

I think they'd try to install some sort of timer. At the dog determined hour bed time hour, the app logs me off and turns of the computer. Bed Time


----------



## Dunkirk

Nitro would ask the important questions,

Why don't humans drink out of the toilet, 
Why don't they sniff each others butts, and 
Why don't they 'mark'?


----------



## Castlemaid

OMG I forgot about this old thread! I went back and read all the posts from the beginning and was laughing out loud.


----------



## andywhite

Mine would start thread "_Help with training my human! My owner is supposed to go for a walk at 3pm, but sometimes it's 3:15 and he's still behind his computer. Running around and annoying him doesn't work! What to do?_"


----------



## Jenny720

Lol! Some threads max and Luna may start

“ what’s wrong with people today”

“We want a raise in pay and more hours. How to get what we want?”

“Who is in favor of a ban on smart phones, lab tops and computers .”

Max- “it’s all about the ball- what’s your favorite?”

Luna- “enough with the stupid ball - it’s all about the tug and treats. What motivates you?”


----------



## Aly

These posts are hilarious! 

Rachel is chock full of opinions, so here are just a few things that the Wild Child would say (or threads she would start) --- which is why I generally don't ask:

"Mommy needs to buy a bigger bed! Every night, I have to push her off MY spot --- the one right in the middle. Every night I have to do this. I am losing sleep!" 

"Boxes! They come here all.the.time. Every box should have something for ME, but some of them don't! That is bad. BAD BOXES! And sometimes Mommy doesn't even open the boxes right away. What is up with that? My stuff could go bad in that box! I tried to help, but then Mommy put them in the closet. I don't have thumbs!!"

"Mommy banned the _Song of My People_! And I just taught it to Sheba who lives across the street too. That is totally wrong!!"

"Noisy games! I LOFF noisy games!! Especially when Mommy's on the phone!!! I take my shiny pan to the top of the stairs and...whoops ... it falls outta my mouth. Down the stairs...boom...*boom*...*BOOM!*. Mommy can't say bad words on the phone (ha!), so I grab my pan and do it again!! I do this until Mommy says the 'Bye' word...."

"Chocolate is NOT bad for dogs! That is a LIE!! Don't put it up there, gimme some!"

"If I stare _really _hard at Claude Kitty will he burst into flames?"


----------



## newlie

In his evil quest for internet domination, Rocky would rule that every post would have to include a video with a squeaky toy. No squeaky, no posty. He would also ban me permanently so that I would use that time to play with him.


----------



## Hazel GSD

Hmm.. I'm gonna get a but creative here. A day in the life of Hazel on the German Shepherd forum

8:00 a.m.- logs on first thing to check who responded to her post last night about going to bed waaaay to early(like 12 a.m.! So not ready for bed yet!)
*Reading comments* "hmm.. ok, ok. Ok. Makes sense. I agree 100%! Totally unfair. Ok. Ok. Wait.... Oh. My. Goodness. Ruuude. Ok miss diva, with a pedagree**, let me show you who is boss around here!"
*Responding to "mean girl" comment* "Dear diva dog. I liked your account! You taught me how to find all the cute boys as a mixed breed, how to tolerate a bath, and how to keep my fur from mats! But.. but... you betrayed me! You bragged about an all nighter on the plane, coming home form a dog show and it just made me furious! I wanted to.. to.. I won't even say it! But oh that made me mad. I hope you never comment on my posts again!"

11 A.M. - checks the comments again, no pedegree dog response

2 p.m.- posts about her favorite dog food and all that stuff

8 P.M. posts about how late she will stay up, and falls asleep at the computer?

Hope you guys enjoyed her daily routine on the forum!

**I have absolutely nothing against pedigrees, so don't be offended haha. Just thought of all the movies where the pedegrees look down upon mixed breeds?


----------



## Joseph1122

I preferred your record, you showed me how to discover all the charming young men as a blended breed, how to endure a shower and how to keep my hide from mats, in any case, at the same time, you double crossed me, you gloated around an all niter on the plane, returning home frame a canine show and it simply made me angry...












Lighten up, just enjoy life, smile more, laugh more, and don’t get so worked up about things


----------



## Kyrielle

He'd ask about the best places to go exploring, and the best method for stopping a squirrel from going up a tree. You could expect to see posts extolling the virtues of glorious deer, but complain about rules against chasing them. He'd ask about how to get his humans to get up off the couch and play fetch outside more, and why cats NEVER want to play.


----------



## wolfy dog

Griff: my life has been more pleasant since I stopped fighting her. I gave up, just wasn't worth it...*dropping down on the floor, sighing, looking at her


----------



## Felafufu

She's ask if anyone had the winning Lotto numbers so I could win and not have to be at work all **** day without her. Edit: Apparently the slightly stronger version of the word "darn" is verboten on this site and is automatically redacted. Prude!


----------



## Alyssa Martin

Assuming my dog would sit down and type I imagine these would be her questions.

How can I get my mom to stop having anxiety? It gives me anxiety. 

Why do strangers and dogs always want to say hi?

Why don't strangers and dogs get it when I tell them to back off?

Why do I get anxiety around people and dogs but not neighborhood cats? I make friends with them even if they hiss at me.

Why doesn't my mom give me more treats and food, I'm clearly the bestest girl.

What's the best way to get rid of grass allergies? 

Why is the tiny human so loud when I'm sleeping?

What is my mom doing when she leaves the house? Is she meeting those evil strangers or other dogs? This is very worrying someone answer ASAP

How to get rid of fence and scare away neighbors. 

Why doesn't my mom like when I bark at the neighbors? I'm just trying to protect us. 

Why does my mom hate when I eat my new bed? Isn't it supposed to be mine?

And many more I'm sure. These are just a few I would imagine she'd ask haha.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

Same thing he does everywhere! Be cool and make friends.


----------

